# Top 5 Favorite Movies/Genre



## Covenant (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all, i was just wondering what the people at SS.org like to watch

For movies it has to be 
1 Monty Python and the Holy Grail
2 Donnie Darko
3 Pulp Fiction
4 Role Models
5 A Clockwork Orange

and Genre
1 Comedy
2 Action
3 Sci-Fi
4 Thriller
5 Chuck Norris


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

In no particular order:
Silent hill
Brotherhood of The Wolf
Monkey Business
FFAC (Advent Children)
V for Vendetta

Close seconds/thirds whatever:
Horse Feathers
Ghost In The Shell
Soylent Green
The Sea Hawk
Captain Blood

Im a big fan of old movies, anything from the 1920's to the 40's. Id also like to watch more Anime than i do, i just dont have access to it on TV, or the money to buy/rent it. 

So far as genres go;
1. Comedy. Nothing can be said as claerly as in a *GOOD, WELL WRITTEN* comedy.
2. Action. Im a brutal sort, i enjoy watching the violence
3. Drama. Most old movies are dramas, and i do enjoy them. Modern drama not so much
4. Anime. Whatever, i cound it as a genre 
5. Sci-Fi. Im a big fan of _some_ sci fi, but it has to be done damn well.


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 20, 2009)

1. The Matrix
2. Blade Runner: Final Cut
3. Alien
4. The Dark Knight
5. The Godfather (1 & 2 Joint)

1. Sci Fi
2. Thriller
3. Comic Book/Superhero
4. Gangster
5. Horror


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2009)

1. King Kong
2. Gladiator
3. Vanilla Sky
4. Pulp Fiction
5. Die Hard

1. Animated
2. Sci Fi
3. Horror
4. Action
5. Martial Arts


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Apr 30, 2009)

1. Lord of the Rings trilogy
2. Any and All Zombie Movies
3. Anchorman
4. Conan The Barbarian
5. The Labyrinth

1. Sci Fi / Fantasy
2. Horror
3. Comedy
4. Action
5. Thriller


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to preface any 'top/favorite' list by saying that this list could be totally different if you asked me again in 10 minutes, as I don't do 'favorites' so much as just really enjoy lots of things.

Anyway, here's a movie list -- numbered but not really in any particular order of appreciation.

1. Team America: World Police (people grossly underestimate the brilliance of this movie.)
2. Kill Bill (1 + 2)
3. I Heart Huckabees
4. Hero
5. I feel kinda immasculated for this but -- the Harry Potter series. Can't wait for the new one!!

As for genres, it's kind of tough because a lot of my favorite movies are clearly genre x, but most the rest of genre x kind of sucks balls. Anyway, these are numbered but not in order, blah blah blah..

1. 'Epic' martial arts/old samurai movies (grouping these together)
2. SciFi
3. Comedy
4. 'Summer Blockbusters' (sorry, I can't help myself!! *munches popcorn*) and/or action/adventure
5. trilogies (I know that's a cop out, but it nicely covers several of my all time favorites that didn't make the top 5 on this list..)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2009)

Movies (in no order):
Breakfast Club
Donnie Darko
Dog Soldiers
Dawn of the Dead (both versions)
Transformers or The Dark Knight (can't decide)

But I also like Philadelphia and Army of Darkness 

Genres (no order):
Zombies
General Horror
Comedy
Superhero (this count as sci-fi?)
Action/Thriller


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2009)

Genre's in no particular order:

1) Westerns
2) Sci Fi
3) Fantasy
4) Martial Arts
5) Comedy

Top 5 movies at the moment:

1) The Wrestler
2) Open Range
3) Iron Monkey
4) Lord of the Rings trilogy
5) Bladerunner


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> 1. Team America: World Police
> 2. Kill Bill (1 + 2)
> 3. I Heart Huckabees
> 4. Hero
> 5. I feel kinda immasculated for this but -- the Harry Potter series. Can't wait for the new one!!



this would be my second list, minus Harry Potter


----------



## Origins (May 2, 2009)

Movies - no particular order -

- Se7en
- Pulp Fiction
- Nightwach & Daywatch
- Pan&#180;s Labyrinth
- Gladiator
- Stay 

(I know it&#180;s 6, but I don&#180;t know which one to take off )

Genres

1- Thriller
2- Sci-Fi
3- Horror (even if most of the time I&#180;m so disappointed..)
4- weird-kind-of-movie


----------



## Cyco Nino (May 7, 2009)

1. Taxi Driver by Martin Scorsese
2. The Godfather by Francis Ford Coppola
3. Reservoir Dogs by Quentin Tarantino
4. True Romance by Tony Scott
5. El Mariachi by Robert Rodriguez

-----

1. Drama
2. Thriller
3. Action
4. Sci-fi
5. Slasher

I also like b-movies.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 7, 2009)

Movies:
1.Garden State
2.Donnie Darko
3.Monty Python and the Holy Grail
4.Pan's Labyrinith
5.Viva a Bella

Genres:
1.Independent
2.Drama
3.Comedy
4.Sci Fi
5.Action


----------



## windu (May 7, 2009)

1star wars
2pulp fiction
3 300
3 role models
4ATHF the movie
5clerks

(note worthy mentions, casino, waiting, friday, 4 brothers)


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2009)

You guys make me feel like the only person alive who thought Donnie Darko sucked donkey balls.


----------



## Bound (May 7, 2009)

I don't like Donie Darko either.

anywhoo:
In no particular order for the movies and somewhat eclectic:

Aliens
There Will Be Blood
John Carpenter's The Thing
Unforgiven
Full Metal Jacket

--------------------

1. Drama
2. Sci-Fi/Horror
3. Indie
4. Action
5. Spaghetti Westerns.

The bonus genre (yeah I'm adding a bonus sowhat): Kung Fu.


----------



## shredfreak (May 14, 2009)

In random order

Gattaca
Star wars
Interview with the vampire
Vampire hunter D: bloodlust
Harry potter movies 

1. Sci-Fi/Horror
2. Thriller
3. Action
4. Drama
5. Anime


----------



## awesomeaustin (May 22, 2009)

I am very drunk, and Balls Out is my favorite movie right now. Best movie ever!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 11, 2009)

Movies 

1) Transformers (The 1986 animated movie)
2) Stephen King's IT
3) The Usual Suspects
4) The Dark Knight
5) American History X

Genres 

1) Horror
2) Sci-Fi
3) Comedy
4) Action
5) Drama


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jun 11, 2009)

Genre

1)Drama
2)Comedy/Spoof
3)Thrillers
4)Western
5)Epic/Adventure

Movies

1)Royal Tenenbaums or Rushmore
2)Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
3)Edward Scissorhands
4)Harry Potter 1 & 2
5)One Hour Photo


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

Zombie movies (I also like zombie threads )
Werewolf movies
Vampire movies
Folklore/Mythology movies
Comedies

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
American Werewolf in London
Night of the Living Dead
The Beastmaster
The Godfather

Subject to change hourly


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

1. Jurassic Park 1
2. Jurassic Park 1
3. Jurassic Park 1
4. Jurassic Park 1
5. Jurassic Park 1

Genres
1. Sci-Fi
2. Horror
3. Drama
4. Comedy
5. Foreign Drama


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

RaceCar said:


> 1. Jurassic Park 1
> 2. Jurassic Park 1
> 3. Jurassic Park 1
> 4. Jurassic Park 1
> ...



Ha! I saw Jurassic Park at the theater three times when it came out. I'm pretty sure that it's the only movie I've ever seen more than once at a theater.


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Ha! I saw Jurassic Park at the theater three times when it came out. I'm pretty sure that it's the only movie I've ever seen more than once at a theater.



I also saw it 3 times when it came out in theaters when I was 8 years old. Best movie ever.


----------

